# 6th IUI



## fiwi (Apr 18, 2005)

Hello ladies,

This must make me an IUI veteran!
The nurse told me that recently someone got pregnant on their 5th IUI, but I think she just said that to cheer me up as this is also going to be my last IUI. 
Has any of you ladies heard of someone getting pregant on their 5th or 6th IUI? 

I will be testing on the 17th, so if it's positive, there is clearly hope for everyone!!   fiwi


----------



## katie165 (May 8, 2005)

I wasn't the lady that your nurse was referring to I'm sure but go no. 5 does (fingers crossed) seem to have worked!!

Never say never..


----------



## fiwi (Apr 18, 2005)

Thank you Katie for your reply and   .
I'm sending you loads of positive vibes and wish you all the best for the next few months!! fiwi


----------

